# Glass /plastic Adhesion Q.



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

Rebuilding A Busted Tank.
Id Like To Use Some 3/8 In Acrylic For The Bottom As I Can Get Cheep.
Q.
Can Plastic And Glass Be Mixed As In Glued Together With Out Any Problem With Separating ?


----------



## RareLiveCorals (Dec 16, 2011)

the adhesion will not hold the pressure created in aquariums by the water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

RareLiveCorals said:


> the adhesion will not hold the pressure created in aquariums by the water.


+1, can't do it, it won't hold.


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

THANKS JUST HAD TO ASK. 
I FIGURE WITH THE DIFFERENCE IN SHRINKING RATES OF HEATING COOLING PLASTIC/GLASS WOULD BE THE BIGGEST FACTOR UNLESS USING SOMETHING PLIABLE LIKE RUBBER/SILICONE ETC. :fish10: <---- FISH W.O. AQUARIUM.


----------

